# Need Help



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

One of my female gecko's just layed 2 eggs in her humid hide, but I no longer have my incubator(lent it to someone and never saw it again). Does anybody have a quick solution for an incubator? 
I have an empty 5gal and a couple of heating pads that I'm not using.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oo err cant help at all. i no jack sh*t about keeping reptiles. but ive noticed you posted two days ago. did you come up with a soloution? any babies crawling around?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I put a heating pad on my 5gal and put the humid hide, containing the eggs, in it. I tried to remember how my old incubator was set up. The only thing missing is a thermostat to keep a steady temp, and a rack system so the eggs aren't sitting directly on the heat pad.
The thermometer I placed beside the eggs is showing 82-83 F, and the eggs haven't collapsed....yet. The eggs will take anywhere between 40-60 days to hatch, but I really don't think it'll work.
I'm going to have to build or find an incubator before she lay's her next clutch of eggs.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I checked on the eggs this morning and they collapsed. Failure!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for future, i know some people have made then out of plastic coolers and heating pads.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I had one before that I got from a friend. It was a styrofoam cooler w/heat pad, thermostat, racks etc....but it's stuff that I didn't have at the time my leo layed her eggs. Don't worry, I'll be set up for the next batch of eggs.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry to hear of the failed eggs. any hance they will lay so more eggs? this time you can prepare for it and hopefully get some babies


----------

